# Madagascan Cichlids Feasting on Bloodworms



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

In this 90G grow out tank, I've got about 25 Paretroplus menarambo, 4 Paretroplus dambabe, 2 Paretroplus kieneri, and 6 Paratilapia sp. Andapa. It is one of four aquariums I have devoted to Madagascan cichlids. Here the fish are "attacking" frozen bloodworms, given as a treat about once a week.


----------

